
Why rising temperatures don’t make solar power rise - rmason
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Why-rising-temperatures-don-t-make-solar-power-11234047.php
======
rmason
The shocker to me was that your roof under Tesla's glass solar roof can reach
160 degrees! While that may not catch your roof on fire does anyone know if it
would raise your air conditioning costs?

Elon Musk's sales pitch for the solar roof is so persuasive that here in
America's second cloudiest city I personally know of people who have already
ordered a Tesla roof. Luckily the temperature locally only exceeds 100 degrees
once a decade.

